# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Laurentius Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Laurentius Ziekenhuis)
Mgr. Driessenstraat
Roermond

Bezoek de website van Laurentius Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Laurentius Ziekenhuis).*

----------

